# Remap Channel Numbers to What I WANT



## hangtime79 (May 23, 2005)

One suggestion I would really like to see implemented is to change channel numbers. I think this would be really easy and a huge win for Tivo.

Problem:
The channel numbers as generated by a cable system/ATSC are dictated by the provider themselves. Most channels will pay for position or in the case of HD channels are remapped into 100/200/300/400/500/600/700 etc. instead of what would be natural in 1/2/3/4/etc. What this does is break-up channels that might be better seen together for the Tivo customer. Favorite channels attempt to rectify this situation, but do not allow for the sequencing of channels nor does it have profiles so that multiple Tivo users could use them.

Example:
For example: a user whose interest lies in CBS/HGTV/DIY/ESPN/NFL Network could group those channels together. While another user in the household could do the same for their channels NBC/Bravo/DIY/ABC

Functional Description
Channel numbers would appear as they do today in the DVR. A setting could the be selected to use Tivo Channel Numbers. A user could then create a profile. With the profile turned on, the channels could be selected, removed and/or reordered to the taste of the profile. 

The user may have the channels as shown below:
702 - CBS
728 - ESPN
652 - HBO
690 - DIY

The user could change these numbers to:
1 - CBS
2 - ESPN
3 - HBO
4 - DIY

Tivo when running in the profile mode would use these numbers, in effect acting like a "Favorite Number" in your phone. In addition, if a customer moved the channel numbers would remain the same in much the same way Season Passes get remapped when moved to another cable system. 

Any channels that would be in those positions could automatically be remapped to another range of channels or specified by the user.

I think this is a great opportunity to bring a very unique and very compelling feature to Tivo. Tivo users would never have to rememorize their channels ever again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This has been requested for many years for Clear QAM mapping. TiVo seems to have no interest in this feature so I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## snodgrass23 (Apr 26, 2006)

Simply being able to reorder your favorites list (just like sorting your season pass list) would probably be the easiest way to accomplish this. This would allow for sort options (channel number, custom sort, etc).


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

snodgrass23 said:


> Simply being able to reorder your favorites list (just like sorting your season pass list) would probably be the easiest way to accomplish this. This would allow for sort options (channel number, custom sort, etc).


+1


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can sort the guide so it only shows Favorites right? As long as you only have a few Favorites that should make selecting your favorite channels easy.


----------

